# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Work.  Info please?

## Australia

Please provide lots of info on working in Australia and NZ (for travellers).


Fruit picking - what is it like?  How available is it?  What is typical pay?  How much do you need to spend on accom/food etc?  How much can you realistically work per day/week/month?

What are the other options?

What are the best places / seasons?

What do you need to take with you?

What is a realistic amount of money that can be saved in a given period?

----------

